# I'm back:)



## BigJohn23 (Aug 4, 2012)

After a few years I've decided to comeback to Dimensions. So any old friends come say hi & any new FFA's who want to get to know me come say hi


----------



## YellowMelon (Aug 5, 2012)

You look great! 

Care to post an introduction of yourself?


----------



## BigJohn23 (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm 36 from the U.S. I live close to Boston in Massachusetts I'm single I'm tall 6'5 & I weigh around 500 pounds. I'm an open book so anything you want to know just ask I'm not to shy.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 5, 2012)

How about some more information about you as a person, instead of numbers?


----------



## BigJohn23 (Aug 5, 2012)

I like long walks on the beach, happy now? Haha


----------



## YellowMelon (Aug 6, 2012)

So what's the deal with "Lundberg"? Are you possibly of Swedish descent?


----------



## BigJohn23 (Aug 7, 2012)

as I'm sure you know Lundberg is a swedish name but I'am not swedish & here is why, my mothers first husband's last name was Lundberg but he passed away & then she married my father who's last name was Fussell but my mother wanted me to have the same last name as my sisters & brother so I also had the Lundberg name. Years later I dropped Lundberg from my name to take on my grandfathers name which is Casey because there were no men to carry on the Casey name in my family. I know it's all very confusing lol I'm mostly Irish with a little English & a little cherokee indian mixed in. Given how many vikings settled in Ireland & given my size there is a good chance I have alot of viking blood in me


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Aug 7, 2012)

BigJohn23 said:


> given my size there is a good chance I have alot of viking blood in me



*yeah but we will never know because in 2012 you have obviously figured out how to place your *avatar* but not photos...how's the email me for my photos working out for you BJ? 

*


----------



## BigJohn23 (Aug 8, 2012)

I rocked the shit out of doing my avatar! lol That was easy! Yellomelon gave me some tips on picture uploading so I'll try again later & see if I'm smart enough to figure it out But no promises lol


----------



## BigJohn23 (Aug 8, 2012)

the email is going great! I've gotten 3 responses! lol


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 8, 2012)

BigJohn23 said:


> the email is going great! I've gotten 3 responses! lol



one of them was mine, pretending to be a woman, so pony up.


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 8, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> one of them was mine, pretending to be a woman, so pony up.


Can I have a unicorn?


----------



## BigJohn23 (Aug 8, 2012)

http://http://s1267.photobucket.com/albums/jj551/BigE2323/?action=view&current=DSCF0634.jpg


----------



## BigJohn23 (Aug 8, 2012)

Pony up? I'm not a piece of meat! lol


----------



## BigJohn23 (Aug 8, 2012)

http://s1267.photobucket.com/albums/jj551/BigE2323/


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 8, 2012)

BigJohn23 said:


> Pony up? I'm not a piece of meat! lol


Awwww now THAT'S a disappointment. I'm out.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 8, 2012)

dude, be careful with that stereo next to your sink.

Nice eyes by the way, no homo....maybe homo.


----------



## BigJohn23 (Aug 8, 2012)

has been next to that sink for 10 years lol And thanks for the compliment but don't get any ideas I'm madly in love with vagina!:eat2:


----------



## Paquito (Aug 8, 2012)

Sometimes it's best to just sit there and look pretty.


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 8, 2012)

Paquito said:


> Sometimes it's best to just sit there and look pretty.


Just because it's easy for you doesn't make it so easy for everyone else there, Juicy.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 8, 2012)

Paquito said:


> Sometimes it's best to just sit there and look pretty.



Paco, you and I are a rare breed.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 8, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Paco, you and I are a rare breed.



The greater-awesomed Mexican Unicorn?

And hey, who hasn't been "madly in love with 'gina" at some point in their life, eh? I got the restraining order overturned last week, so guess who's shopping online for a corgi suit and a train ticket to London?


----------



## YellowMelon (Aug 8, 2012)

Whoaah! :shocked: :wubu:

Nice pics, man!


----------



## Goreki (Aug 8, 2012)

Much appreciated


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Aug 8, 2012)

Sasquatch! said:


> The greater-awesomed Mexican Unicorn?
> 
> And hey, who hasn't been "madly in love with 'gina" at some point in their life, eh? I got the restraining order overturned last week, so guess who's shopping online for a corgi suit and a train ticket to London?



*SASSY you are the rarest breed of all.....nothing like plush animals to bring out the animal in a woman and a true vah jay jay winner!!!!!!*


----------



## BigJohn23 (Aug 8, 2012)

you liked them Maybe someday I'll be smart enough to figure out how to post the pic instead of the link haha


----------



## BigJohn23 (Aug 8, 2012)

YellowMelon said:


> Whoaah! :shocked: :wubu:
> 
> Nice pics, man!


how can I see you?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 9, 2012)

Mr. John,

I'm just curious since you said you were "back." what was your username before?

Sincerely yours, 

Smitten:wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 9, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Mr. John,
> 
> I'm just curious since you said you were "back." what was your username before?
> 
> ...


Dude, you're cockblocking his love connection...let it go, man...there's other big fish in the sea---you'll catch your own baby beluga some day, smitten kitten.


----------



## BigJohn23 (Aug 9, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Mr. John,
> 
> I'm just curious since you said you were "back." what was your username before?
> 
> ...


it was BigE823 but it was so long time ago but I'm not 100%, we are talking a good 6 years.


----------



## BigJohn23 (Aug 9, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> Dude, you're cockblocking his love connection...let it go, man...there's other big fish in the sea---you'll catch your own baby beluga some day, smitten kitten.


very very funny lol I will not be cock blocked! Not now not ever! lol


----------



## BigJohn23 (Aug 9, 2012)

to damn hot out for this fat man, come first snow I'm doing a nice belly flop into it!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm going to post here, just to prevent you quadruple posting.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 9, 2012)

El oh el!! 

I can see this being a hit new thread.


----------



## The Dark Lady (Aug 9, 2012)

Sasquatch! said:


> I'm going to post here, just to prevent you quadruple posting.



I storge you so much right now, Sassness.
:kiss2:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 9, 2012)

The Dark Lady said:


> I storge you so much right now, Sassness.
> :kiss2:



Can you storge me too?! Storge me fucking HARD!!:wubu:


----------



## The Dark Lady (Aug 9, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Can you storge me too?! Storge me fucking HARD!!:wubu:



Nah, I think I'll philia you instead.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 9, 2012)

The Dark Lady said:


> Nah, I think I'll philia you instead.



I'll take it!! I'm a patient man. Well get this to the Eros level eventually.


----------



## BigJohn23 (Aug 10, 2012)

Sasquatch! said:


> I'm going to post here, just to prevent you quadruple posting.


have to sleep at some point & when you awake there will be a quadruble posting waiting just for you! WHAT WHAT! Haha


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 10, 2012)

BigJohn23 said:


> have to sleep at some point & when you awake there will be a quadruble posting waiting just for you! WHAT WHAT! Haha


You have to sleep sometime too and I'm an insomniac who likes challenges.


----------



## BigJohn23 (Aug 10, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> You have to sleep sometime too and I'm an insomniac who likes challenges.


I never get tired so I'm not scared! Except for right now I'm pretty damn tired lol


----------



## BigJohn23 (Aug 10, 2012)

why do alot of fat guys get so jealous when they see another fat guy with a girl? If I see that I'm happy for the guy! But some fat guys act jealous like little high school girls. Even out here you will get fat guys getting mad if there is a girl who talks to someone new out here & gives them a little bit of attention. Part of the reason I left dimensions years ago was because there was alot of jealousy & hate & it bored me to death. Us fat guys have it hard enough without attacking eachother. So I hope there is a bunch of new people on here that don't take things to serious & if they see a fat man having a connection with a girl they don't try & ruin it & are actually happy for the guy. I wanna be the Martin Luther King of fat guys & bring us together! Haha I wanna bring an end to fat on fat crime once & for all! lol So if you are a fat guy who gets jealous check your self & realize that there is enough vagina on the planet for everyone so chill out


----------



## Paquito (Aug 10, 2012)

Rather than getting jelly, I just propose threesomes. Works _every time._


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 10, 2012)

BigJohn23 said:


> why do alot of fat guys get so jealous when they see another fat guy with a girl? If I see that I'm happy for the guy! But some fat guys act jealous like little high school girls. Even out here you will get fat guys getting mad if there is a girl who talks to someone new out here & gives them a little bit of attention. Part of the reason I left dimensions years ago was because there was alot of jealousy & hate & it bored me to death. Us fat guys have it hard enough without attacking eachother. So I hope there is a bunch of new people on here that don't take things to serious & if they see a fat man having a connection with a girl they don't try & ruin it & are actually happy for the guy. I wanna be the Martin Luther King of fat guys & bring us together! Haha I wanna bring an end to fat on fat crime once & for all! lol So if you are a fat guy who gets jealous check your self & realize that there is enough vagina on the planet for everyone so chill out


MLK is a stretch but if you say you're the Rosa Parks of Size Acceptance, you're a dead man. 

Don't say you weren't warned.

All that aside, you have to roll with it. It's a pretty tight-knit group and if you want to stick around, you have to get to know the neighborhood because it'll never modify itself for a noob or a returnee, generally speaking. I've been around a few years and I've seen them come and go. Some were jackasses and some were quite nice. Some had a chip on their shoulder and some came here just to tell us how to behave. I'm not sure it's jealousy. I think it's like a bunch of dogs pissing on the same fire hydrant. 

I grew up in the city (living in the mountains now) and on nice nights I'd sit outside on my stoop and have a nice cold one and watch the dog walkers. Some strays too. Some dogs were little and yappy and sniffed the pole or hydrant where all the other dogs had been. Science tells us they can tell everything about another dog from that--including health and gender. The little ones tend to aim high so the big dogs think they were big too, a contender, if you will. The big dogs come by and they don't have anything to prove. They don't care. They'll shit in the middle of the sidewalk and smile at you. It's the same thing here. 

Big dogs don't whine either so don't make me slap you.


----------



## BigJohn23 (Aug 10, 2012)

Paquito said:


> Rather than getting jelly, I just propose threesomes. Works _every time._



yeah cause nobody ever gets jealous in a threesome haha


----------



## BigJohn23 (Aug 10, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> MLK is a stretch but if you say you're the Rosa Parks of Size Acceptance, you're a dead man.
> 
> Don't say you weren't warned.
> 
> ...



whining at all I just like positive people who can be happy for others & I realize there are people in this world who get off on being shitty to other people but when it comes to being a fat person we already have to deal with judgements from so many & it sucks when we have to deal with it from our own people. And when I left it wasn't because of anything anyone said to me it was watching how some of the guys were speaking to eachother & it was just sad. I don't think wanting people to be happy for eachother & to respect eachother is such a bad thing do you? I will unite all fat people if it's the last damn thing I ever do!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 10, 2012)

BigJohn23 said:


> why do alot of fat guys get so jealous when they see another fat guy with a girl? If I see that I'm happy for the guy! But some fat guys act jealous like little high school girls. Even out here you will get fat guys getting mad if there is a girl who talks to someone new out here & gives them a little bit of attention. Part of the reason I left dimensions years ago was because there was alot of jealousy & hate & it bored me to death. Us fat guys have it hard enough without attacking eachother. So I hope there is a bunch of new people on here that don't take things to serious & if they see a fat man having a connection with a girl they don't try & ruin it & are actually happy for the guy. I wanna be the Martin Luther King of fat guys & bring us together! Haha I wanna bring an end to fat on fat crime once & for all! lol So if you are a fat guy who gets jealous check your self & realize that there is enough vagina on the planet for everyone so chill out



I'm confused  
You say it's hard enought for a fat guy, so be happy for us when we do someone, but then you say there's plenty of vagina. 

If it's so abundant why is it hard for "us?" and I say "us" because I'm fat, but I get vagina all the...nvm.


----------



## BigJohn23 (Aug 10, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm confused
> You say it's hard enought for a fat guy, so be happy for us when we do someone, but then you say there's plenty of vagina.
> 
> If it's so abundant why is it hard for "us?" and I say "us" because I'm fat, but I get vagina all the...nvm.


you have confused me When I say it's hard enough for us I mean life & people judgements but yes there is plenty of vagina & nobody needs to fight over it haha


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 10, 2012)

BigJohn23 said:


> whining at all I just like positive people who can be happy for others & I realize there are people in this world who get off on being shitty to other people but when it comes to being a fat person we already have to deal with judgements from so many & it sucks when we have to deal with it from our own people. And when I left it wasn't because of anything anyone said to me it was watching how some of the guys were speaking to eachother & it was just sad. I don't think wanting people to be happy for eachother & to respect eachother is such a bad thing do you? I will unite all fat people if it's the last damn thing I ever do!


Because fat people are exactly like thin people and black people and disabled people and every other kind of people in that they can be really awesome or colossal douchebags. They're not more special. You want to hold us to a higher standard as human beings, more power to you, but to say, we've suffered enough shit isn't going to make anyone start singing Kumbaya. Everyone else in some way has been through their own shit if you think about it and they deal. Don't be a delicate flower, ya pansy!

Hey, I hope you get as much vag as Hozay gets, seriously. But if the only problem you have here is some moron trying to elbow his way into your private messaging or whatever and you can't deal and run off screaming, he isn't your biggest problem. You are. And the chick he scares off isn't worth it either if she's that thrown off you so easily.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 10, 2012)

Generally, the biggest cockblocker tends to be the self. Just sayin'.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 10, 2012)

Sasquatch! said:


> Generally, the biggest cockblocker tends to be the self. Just sayin'.



Or me  

Keep your vagina away from me. I string words together so eloquently and with such ease, I make myself wet as they leave my mouth. 

A true craftsman.


----------



## BigJohn23 (Aug 10, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> Because fat people are exactly like thin people and black people and disabled people and every other kind of people in that they can be really awesome or colossal douchebags. They're not more special. You want to hold us to a higher standard as human beings, more power to you, but to say, we've suffered enough shit isn't going to make anyone start singing Kumbaya. Everyone else in some way has been through their own shit if you think about it and they deal. Don't be a delicate flower, ya pansy!
> 
> Hey, I hope you get as much vag as Hozay gets, seriously. But if the only problem you have here is some moron trying to elbow his way into your private messaging or whatever and you can't deal and run off screaming, he isn't your biggest problem. You are. And the chick he scares off isn't worth it either if she's that thrown off you so easily.



you are really missing my point, I'm not worried about someone going after a girl that I might like it's about people being happy for eachother instead of being shitty to eachother & how could that possibly be a bad thing??? And I'm far from a pansy, does wanting people to be kind to eachother make me weak? I don't think it does.


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 10, 2012)

BigJohn23 said:


> you are really missing my point, I'm not worried about someone going after a girl that I might like it's about people being happy for eachother instead of being shitty to eachother & how could that possibly be a bad thing??? And I'm far from a pansy, does wanting people to be kind to eachother make me weak? I don't think it does.


I got your point the first time you brought it up.

I don't think you get my point but that's cool.

I don't think you're a pansy, I was just teasing you. 

I don't assume you're weak.

I don't think it's a bad thing to want what you want. 

I do think that while it's nice, you still might be wasting your time thinking these forums are going to change from what you've previously experienced, (I think most of it is in jest, personally) but that's your dream, your life, your everything, so more power to you. Happy hunting.


----------



## BigJohn23 (Aug 10, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> I got your point the first time you brought it up.
> 
> I don't think you get my point but that's cool.
> 
> ...



when it's in jest & thats fine I'm a smart ass myself I'm just talking about the really nasty stuff & I haven't seen any of that so far which makes me happy. And my dream is to have a one nation fat army lol


----------



## Luvsbellies390 (Aug 11, 2012)

BigJohn23 said:


> http://s1267.photobucket.com/albums/jj551/BigE2323/


I loooooove the pix! Very cute What kind of girls do you like?


----------



## Luvsbellies390 (Aug 11, 2012)

I love your pix! Very cute What kind of girls do you like?


----------



## BigJohn23 (Aug 11, 2012)

Luvsbellies390 said:


> I love your pix! Very cute What kind of girls do you like?



very much As for what kind of girls I like well I like all kinds as long as they are fun not a liar or a cheater, girls who love to cuddle & they must have a really good sense of humor. I looked at your profile & we are from the same state! I'm in Newton right on the Needham line.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 11, 2012)

BigJohn23 said:


> very much As for what kind of girls I like well I like all kinds as long as they are fun not a liar or a cheater, girls who love to cuddle & they must have a really good sense of humor. I looked at your profile & we are from the same state! I'm in Newton right on the Needham line.



Oh man, your description fits her profile like... PERFECTLY! Get in there John!!!!


----------



## BigJohn23 (Aug 11, 2012)

Sasquatch! said:


> Oh man, your description fits her profile like... PERFECTLY! Get in there John!!!!



it easy squatch nuts


----------



## Luvsbellies390 (Aug 12, 2012)

BigJohn23 said:


> very much As for what kind of girls I like well I like all kinds as long as they are fun not a liar or a cheater, girls who love to cuddle & they must have a really good sense of humor. I looked at your profile & we are from the same state! I'm in Newton right on the Needham line.


I go to newton all the time! I have cousins who live in newton Do you really work for the celtics? Im a huge fan! I'm still mad Ray allen left


----------



## BigJohn23 (Aug 14, 2012)

Luvsbellies390 said:


> I go to newton all the time! I have cousins who live in newton Do you really work for the celtics? Im a huge fan! I'm still mad Ray allen left



work for the C's & it does suck that Ray left, he was mad that he almost got traded. I hope we beat them in the playoffs PM me if you want.


----------



## BigJohn23 (Aug 15, 2012)

BigJohn23 said:


> work for the C's & it does suck that Ray left, he was mad that he almost got traded. I hope we beat them in the playoffs PM me if you want.



A blond, a brunette, and a redhead are interviewing for a new NASA experiment on sending women to different planets. 
First, the panel of scientists asks the brunette, "If you could go to any planet, what planet would you choose and why?" She answers promptly, "I would go to Mars because it seems so interesting with all the recent news about possible extra terrestrial life on the planet." 
Next, the panel asks the redhead the same question. Without any hesitation, she replies, "I'd like to go to Saturn to see all of its rings." 
Finally, the NASA scientists ask the blonde the same question they asked the brunette and the redhead. After pondering for several minutes, she finally answers, "I would go to the sun." 
Several scientists suppress a laugh, but the lead interviewer, trying to take the blonde seriously, explains, "Well, if you went to the sun, you'd burn to death almost instantaneously." 
The blond smirks and puts her hands on her hips. "Don't be stupid! I'd go at night!" LOL


----------



## MrBob (Aug 21, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Or me
> 
> Keep your vagina away from me. I string words together so eloquently and with such ease, I make myself wet as they leave my mouth.
> 
> A true craftsman.



You truly are a guru of gash...teach me Obi-wan.:bow:


----------

